# Help requiring a part.



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

Greetings all,

I hope this message finds you all well.

I need to find a replacement for this part please.

Any help would be amazing!

https://spares2repair.co.uk/gastroback-solenoid-valve-for-espresso-machines-96283-solenoid-valve-complete-for-42612?gclid=Cj0KCQiAyoeCBhCTARIsAOfpKxjki1dteG8LyKHtBQCWDTq2KWDNEcrTLPM-AYFcWni8KCE-63mq1hUaAgvkEALw_wcB

I know it's available on this website but that seems extortionate.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Inza - Welcome. Doesn't look like a "standard' part to me, and that might be why the price is so high. Looks like you need to keep searching and see if you can find a better deal.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

It seems to be quite difficult to find this anywhere else.

It's for a Sage Barista Express. The nozzle that one of the pipes attached to has broken.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like 2 solenoid valves attached to a plate (making a custom part) to me, depending on the fault, you might just be able to replace 1 valve, the coil, etc..

IO agree the price is ridiculous, but they don't really care if you fix it or not....probably prefer you not to fix it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are there any part numbers on each valve ? you may be able to buy just one valve. As @Davec said looks like two on a plate


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Are there any part numbers on each valve ? you may be able to buy just one valve. As @Davec said looks like two on a plate


 Hi

there are and I can get those but my issue is that the metal housing where the plastic pipes go into - the black nozzle that protrudes out of there has snapped.

I'd share an image but can't do that directly from my phone or desktop.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You can upload an image easy peasy, just use the choose files option in the editor.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You'll probably find the snapped part screws into the solenoid. They are standard solenoids so should have a standard thread. You may be able to find similar but may have to be in brass and may be straight rather than angled.

Given the price of esspresso machine parts I find some of the comments amusing but yes having to buy the lot is tough. Price up fully stainless solenoids for other machines - may not even be able to find them.

I wondered if the part was available from here

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-bes-860-70-valve-assembly/

There are a few similar sources in Australia. A Breville parts site:au search may bring something up.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> You can upload an image easy peasy, just use the choose files option in the editor.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54195


 Hi Dave,

Thanks a lot 

Where can I locate the editor?

Cheers


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

When you reply to a thread - click in the reply area, use choose file or drag and drop it









Edit if needed is obtained by clicking on the 3 dots after you have posted.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

ajohn said:


> When you reply to a thread - click in the reply are use choose file or drag and drop it
> 
> 
> View attachment 54196


 I don't have that option. All I have is 'insert image from URL'.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

and as soon as I typed that it appeared lol


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Wedge something in it, unscrew it...buy yourself a plastic or brass fitting with the correct thread (probably m6) and screw it in with a bit of PTFE tape then fit the pipe to that fitting.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

That will screw out and will be a standard thread. Not sure if BSP or a metric equivalent. BSP seems to be the most widely used. Probably 1/8"

It's an annoying area. Sage do not make all of the parts and the bit you need will have been bought in so a high probability it's used some where else as well. Bean to cup machine or what ever. UK spares prices tend to be stupid. I found some one that listed the little wire clips that they use on the O ring seals. You wouldn't believe how much they wanted for just one.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

ajohn said:


> That will screw out and will be a standard thread. Not sure if BSP or a metric equivalent. BSP seems to be the most widely used. Probably 1/8"
> 
> It's an annoying area. Sage do not make all of the parts and the bit you need will have been bought in so a high probability it's used some where else as well. Bean to cup machine or what ever. UK spares prices tend to be stupid. I found some one that listed the little wire clips that they use on the O ring seals. You wouldn't believe how much they wanted for just one.


 I've seen the small rubber rings going for almost a fiver!

They must think that all coffee drinkers are rich snobs lol


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Wedge something in it, unscrew it...buy yourself a plastic or brass fitting with the correct thread (probably m6) and screw it in with a bit of PTFE tape then fit the pipe to that fitting.


 Great advice.

It's done. Now I need to find something suitable to replace it with


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The O rings appear to be standard BS ones in silicone rubber. Sore point for me at the moment. I have some for measurement and some one wanted sizes.  My wife appears to have tidied them away. When mentioned what's an O ring is the reply. When new they are a touch smaller than the ones removed. Fit oversized and that may break the plastic housings.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Wedge something in it, unscrew it...buy yourself a plastic or brass fitting with the correct thread (probably m6) and screw it in with a bit of PTFE tape then fit the pipe to that fitting.


 Looks like an M8 from my measurements. Will check to see if I can get a nice replacement that's also a lot more durable


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

you may find you need 1/16 bsp hose tail - adapter. 1/16 bsp is 7.72mm dia. It could also be a metric pipe thread. Personally I would doubt if it is just M whatever. The thread pitch should give you a clue. That BSP is 0.907mm M8 is 1.25mm. Measure several and divide.

Just add if it is a metric pipe thread it could be 8mm dia by 1mm pitch.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

ajohn said:


> you may find you need 1/16 bsp hose tail - adapter. 1/16 bsp is 7.72mm dia. It could also be a metric pipe thread. Personally I would doubt if it is just M whatever. The thread pitch should give you a clue. That BSP is 0.907mm M8 is 1.25mm. Measure several and divide.


 Thread pitch seems to be approx 1mm and diameter/width is approx 8mm.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Inza said:


> Thread pitch seems to be approx 1mm and diameter/width is approx 8mm.


 That could be a metric pipe.  A rationalised one. The spout on a DB's portafilter uses one that no one and I do mean no one has used for donky's years.

https://www.airsupplies.co.uk/hose-connector-11820

Sage would only use stainless or plastic. Some googling should bring options up. Or look at the brand and model of the solenoid and search for the maker. It should state the thread size. I did that when I was using my BE and didn't have any problem finding it. They make various flow rates but other aspects are identical.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

ajohn said:


> That could be a metric pipe.  A rationalised one. The spout on a DB's portafilter uses one that no one and I do mean no one has used for donky's years.
> 
> https://www.airsupplies.co.uk/hose-connector-11820
> 
> Sage would only use stainless or plastic. Some googling should bring options up. Or look at the brand and model of the solenoid and search for the maker. It should state the thread size. I did that when I was using my BE and didn't have any problem finding it. They make various flow rates but other aspects are identical.


 That is the exact one I was looking at albeit from another website


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL Other than pipe fitting it looks like I could plonk a Parker solenoid in my DB.  That would please @DavecUK I wont be looking further unless it fails.

It's easy to dismantle and clean if the rattles crop up and it looks like the BE ones are as well but there may be a bit of a catch on one according to a youtube video and unlike that suggests the solenoid base may well be stainless and not plated brass. If some one does this though be gentle with the plastic fittings.


----------



## Inza (Mar 5, 2021)

I shall keep you all updated on the progress


----------

